# Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia 2011 Annual Banquet



## Jake Allen (Jul 8, 2011)

Come one, come all! 

Saturday, July 30

Kiwanis Club of Griffin
1025 South Hill St
Griffin, Ga 30224
770-227-9187

Businees Meeting kicks off at 3
Social/Yaking Time 4 to 6
Dinner @ 6 (Same folks who catered last year's feast)
7ish starts the formals and the drawing for the Traditional Archery Whitetail Hunt in Missouri.
Then the Raffle Drawings!

Chuck & Bobbie Evans have put alot of planning into this event. I am sure it will
be a right good time.
Lot's of cool stuff to win in the Raffle too.


Ya'll join us please.


----------



## maymolly (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you buy tickets ahead of time or at the door?


----------



## kennym (Jul 8, 2011)

Out of curiosity and if you don't mind, where in MO is the trad hunt?


----------



## Avid Archer (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you have to be a member of TBG to attend?


----------



## SOS (Jul 8, 2011)

Avid, 
You do not have to be a member to attend...but  obviously can't vote on things at the business meeting.  We hope (1) you will come to the banquet, and (2) join TBG.

Cheers, 
Steve


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 8, 2011)

Cant wait, its always a blast, and we love winning prizes.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2011)

maymolly said:


> Do you buy tickets ahead of time or at the door?



Let Jeff Kitchens know you're coming and how many tickets you need and you can pay at the door.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jul 9, 2011)

Memphis Missouri.   Robinson Hunts.


----------



## kennym (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 11, 2011)

Just a few weeks away. Man, this summer is flying by.


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 12, 2011)

...be deer season before you know it, startin to see some pretty nice velvet bucks


----------



## dutchman (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm currently trying to talk this certain woman into attending with me and knowing what the menu looks like could help me.

Any ideas?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 12, 2011)

dutchman said:


> I'm currently trying to talk this certain woman into attending with me and knowing what the menu looks like could help me.
> 
> Any ideas?



You are one sweet talking Georgia boy......she can't resist ya!!!!!
just kick it up a notch and I'll save ya'll a seat OK!!!???? And bring that sweet litle girl child iffin she's around toooooo!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 20, 2011)

BigJim sends 2 quivers for the raffle table! 
Thank you Jim.



Dan Masson, aka Oconee Dan sends this beautiful knife for
the raffle! 
Thanks Dan.


Since Dan was sending the raffle knife anyway, I decided 
buy this one from him. It's nice, and I am proud, Fits my
hand really good. I am looking forward to using it to
take apart a tasty, longbow killed animal. 


Unfortunately, because of other committments and the
need to eat, Jim and Dan will not be able to attend  the
banquet this year. Mighty good of both of them to support TBG.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 20, 2011)

Dutchman I have been trying to find out what's on the menu. If I do I will post it.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, Jeff. If the menu doesn't suit her, I'll take her to the Waffle House...put me down for two tickets...


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice of Jim to donate them quivers and Dan to donate the awesome knife. We shure do have some good supporters of TBG.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 25, 2011)

This thing is Saturday!


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jul 25, 2011)

*Banquet*

I was told we will have Pork loin peppered,Fried chicken,squash cassarol,brocilli cassarol,greenbeans,salad and various desserts. Im sure I forgot somthing. Sounds like a menu from the old HEE HAW show for those old enough to remeber. YUM YUM.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking forward to it,

Andrea and I will definetly be there and I think her parents are comeing with us also.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like a good dinner!

A little tricky to find this place, it is south of the Square in
Griffin, on Hill St. (aka old 19/41) I will get a map posted on here tomorrow. 

I am bringing a special bow to me to donate for the raffle.
G&L Mantis, RH, 60" long, 57# @ 27", Cocobola
Markings on the bow: Handcrafted for Gene Saunders, by
Gene Saunders and Larry Holden.
This bow was pretty much passed on to me 2 summers ago, by  Mr. Carter, (sn frcarter) from Dallas Ga. 
 The bow was too strong for
him, (after he had a shoulder incident), and as I found out, is
too strong for me. 
I have seen Charlie Mitchell, and my son shoot
it pulling about 29", and man, the arrow takes off. 

Anyway, it is too good of a bow to hang on the wall, so
I aim to pass it on and find it a good home.
Please come and put a ticket or two in the sack, it is
for a good cause. We will need lots more kids arrows
for the blast next year.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice of u to donate it Jeff, I will definetly put some tickets in for it.


----------



## snakekiller (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry that I'm so late geting this up but just got the menu hammered out today . Dan was almost right peppered pork loin, fried chiken , new potato casserole, cabbage casserole,green beans,salad , rolls ,desserts,tea ,coffee. This is going to be the same man (Freddie Butts) from prime palates who cooked last year,very good food hope everyone comes and enjoys the evening


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like supper to me!!!! Yum Yum!!!! just don't call me late for it!!!!! LOL!!! can't wait to see ya'll!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 26, 2011)

Map:
South of the square in Griffin on
South Hill Rd. (Intersection of Hwy 16
and old 19/41, aka South Hill Rd).


----------



## frankwright (Jul 26, 2011)

Jake,Since there was no ticket buying information, I assume everyone is paying at the door.
Do we need to let someone know we are coming or do they have the numbers figured out pretty well by now?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 26, 2011)

frankwright said:


> Jake,Since there was no ticket buying information, I assume everyone is paying at the door.
> Do we need to let someone know we are coming or do they have the numbers figured out pretty well by now?



Paying at the door Frank.
I will let Jeff K know to put your name on the list.
See you Saturday.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 27, 2011)

Please put me and my son on that list also.


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 27, 2011)

It is with great regret that I have to say I won't be able to attend due to work, unfortunately Donnie Poole has just found out he is also gonna miss due to work . We will miss seeing all ya'll.
Ken


----------



## Al33 (Jul 27, 2011)

choctawlb said:


> It is with great regret that I have to say I won't be able to attend due to work, unfortunately Donnie Poole has just found out he is also gonna miss due to work . We will miss seeing all ya'll.
> Ken



 You both will be missed.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 27, 2011)

choctawlb said:


> It is with great regret that I have to say I won't be able to attend due to work, unfortunately Donnie Poole has just found out he is also gonna miss due to work . We will miss seeing all ya'll.
> Ken


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2011)

Too bad about the work schedules of Mr. Purdy and Mr. Poole.

My wife and I will see you folks around 5:30 or so on Saturday.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Too bad about the work schedules of Mr. Purdy and Mr. Poole.
> 
> My wife and I will see you folks around 5:30 or so on Saturday.



Kalia too??? huh huh maybe?????


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Kalia too??? huh huh maybe?????



No, Kalia will not be with us this weekend.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 29, 2011)

See you guys sometime Saturday


----------



## RogerB (Jul 29, 2011)

Dave and I will be there in time to eat!!


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff, Put me down for 0ne.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 29, 2011)

We shall see yall tommorow.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 29, 2011)

ill be there!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 30, 2011)

Just about time!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 30, 2011)

I really wanted to make it but other obligations kept me away.  Hope it is a HUGE SUCCESS>


----------

